# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  refluksowe zapalenie przelyku stopnia b wg.LA

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam 
mam pytanie ,choruje na refluksowe zapalenie juz kilka lat ale od roku jest duzo gorzej.Moje wyniki z kwietniowej gastroskopii 2011 roku brzmialy tak:w dolnej czesci przelyku dwie nadzerki dlugosci okolo 15 mm oraz zapalenie refluksowe zoladka,Stosuje tabletki controloc 20 rano i wieczorem po jednej,nie pije,nie pale,nie spozywam ostrych potraw .
Mam 26 lat a choruje juz od okolo 6.Dzieki lekom nie mam napadow wymiotnych oraz jest troche lepiej,ale nadal od czasu do czasu(raz w tygodniu)meczy mnie straszna zgaga ,czuje kwasnosc w ustach i mam problemy  z przelykaniem.Chcialabym sie dowiedziec o metodzie operacyjnej,czy jest bezbieczna?jakie ponosi ryzyko?i jaka wogole jest?
Zastanawiam sie nad ta metoda poniewaz,ta choroba nie jest moja jedyna ,choruje od 17 lat na przewlekla migrene,i biore duzo lekow,mam jeszcze kilka innych droniejszych schorzen a ostatnio pogarsza mi sie wzrok i juz mi okulista zapisal okulary.Prosze o pomoc i rade mam tylko 26 lat ,lecze sie juz 17 lat ,jesli jest mozliwosc rozwiazania mojej choroby zoladkowej w jakis sposob,to ulepszyloby moj komfort zycia
pozdrawiam
Agnieszka

----------

